# [solved] Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(1,0)

## GLS064

Moin moin,

Ich habe gerade Gentoo auf meinem neuen System installiert und habe leichte Probleme beim Booten des neuen Kernels. Jedenfalls bekomme ich Kernel panic :

Aufteilung meine 2 SATA Platten in meinem Rechner

/dev/sda  : Windows Platte

/dev/sdb  : Linux Platte

 /dev/sdb1    /boot   ext3 Filesystem

/dev/sdb6     /         reiserfs Filesytem

Folgende Ausgabe am Monitor :

```

Using IPI No Shortcut mode

input : PS/2 Logitech Mouse

md : Autodetecting RAID arrays

md : autorun ...

md : .... autorun DONE

List of all partition

0340   976762584 hdb driver : ide-disk

  0341     52428096    hdb1

  0342                  1   hdb2

  0345     10485623    hdb5

  0346     10485623    hdb6

1640   976762584 hdd driver :ide-disk

    1641  506016        hdd1     ( /dev/sb1    ,meine boot Partion)

    1642           1        hdd2

    1645  522081        hdd5     (swap)

    1646  524297308   hdd6     (/dev/sdb6   , meine root Partion )

0b00 1048575  sr0 driver:sr

No filesystem could mount root, tried reiserfs ext3 ext2 msdos vfat ntfs

Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (1,0)

```

Meine grub.conf :

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r8

root(hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.24-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk 8192 real_root=/dev/sdb6

```

Board ist übrigens ein Gigabyte X48T mit Intel Quad QX 9770. Von der Live CD 2008 kann ich ohne Probleme booten.

Bodo

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

sieht für mich schwer nach einem vergessenen Treiber im Kernel aus. Was hast du denn für Hardware bzw. was sagt denn lspci unter der Live CD 2008?

Gruß AWO

----------

## GLS064

Jupp.

Lag wohl daran, dass der SATA Treiber von JMicron nicht installiert war. Außerdem hatte ich den Pfad zur root Partion wohl falsch angeben.

Wenn ich von der CD boote, dann werden beide SATA Platten als /dev/sda und /dev/sdb erkannt. Wenn ich dann den Kernel boote wird die erste SATA Platte als /dev/hdb erkannt und die andere als /dev/hdd. 

Hab dann im grub die config angepasst und schwups ging es.

danke

Bodo

----------

